# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Lúdico-Deportivo >  El Campeonato de España de Windsurf Funboard se aleja de la costa y llega a Zaragoza

## sergi1907

El embalse de La Loteta acogerá la competición nacional a lo largo de este mes y aspira a consolidarse en el calendario nacional.

El embalse de La Loteta, cuyas obras se iniciaron en el año 1999, se creó con el objetivo de abastecer de agua potable a Zaragoza y su entorno. Su llenado comenzó en 2009 y poco tiempo después ya se había convertido en un oasis en medio del secano para los amantes del windsurf, el kitesurf y otros deportes acuáticos de viento. Durante los últimos años, la fama del embalse se ha extendido por España y el extranjero y se ha consolidado como una de las zonas de referencia para los deportes náuticos relacionados con el viento, hasta el punto de que este mes -la fecha dependerá del cierzo- el Campeonato de España de Windsurf Funboard se alejará del mar y se adentrará en el interior de la Península.

Es la primera vez que la Real Federación Española de Vela y la Asociación Española de Funboard aceptan un campo de regata de interior, asegura Miguel Sánchez, presidente de la Federación Aragonesa de Vela, organizadora del campeonato junto al Club Windsurf Zaragoza. El embalse, ubicado en los términos municipales de Gallur, Boquiñeni, Luceni, Pedrola (Ribera Alta del Ebro) y Magallón (Campo de Borja), llamó la atención de la Asociación Española de Funboard, que este año se ha decidido a dar el paso y llevar el campeonato nacional de la modalidad de 'freestyle' -maniobras técnicas y acrobacias- a una tierra de secano.

La fecha de celebración se ha dejado abierta, ya que dependerá de las condiciones de viento. La primera opción es el fin de semana del 14 y 15 de noviembre, pero si la previsión no fuese favorable para la realización del evento, se pasaría al siguiente fin de semana, y así sucesivamente. Lo lógico es que se pueda celebrar uno de las tres semanas de noviembre que hemos previsto, asegura Miguel Sánchez, presidente de la Federación Aragonesa de Vela, quien destaca que la de Aragón es la única prueba de 'freestyle' -una de las tres modalidades, junto al eslalon y olas- que se celebra este año en el circuito nacional.

Si todo sale bien, que seguro que sí, esperamos que esta prueba ya se quede fija en el calendario nacional. Para practicar esta modalidad lo esencial es tener un buen viento y agua, y esos dos elementos los tenemos asegurados, explica Rafael Urzainqui, secretario del Club Windsurf Zaragoza y miembro de la organización del Campeonato de España que se va a celebrar en La Loteta.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/depor...6_1101034.html

----------

embalses al 100% (29-nov-2015),Jonasino (28-nov-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

¿Se ha celebrado al final?

----------

